# Menthol Crystals Use



## Zany_in_CO

MENTHOL CRYSTALS USE

Menthol crystals are soluble in alcohol, essential oils and olive oil but almost insoluble in water and glycerin. I prefer to dissolve them right into my fragrance blend.

Menthol crystals start to evaporate at 21°C (70°F).
Melting point: 41° - 44°C (106° - 111°F);
Boils at 212°C (413.6°F)

If you’ve never melted menthol crystals, be forewarned -- the fumes can knock your socks off! You can use oil, or FO/EO to melt the crystals. Here’s what I do and have no problems with fumes and they melted easily:

(Mask & gloves recommended) Using a hot plate, a heat resistant beaker, and a celsius thermometer, drop menthol crystals into essential oil and warm to 41°C (106°F). You’ll know when you’re there because you’ll get the first waft of menthol, so take off heat, give a stir to make sure the crystals are fully melted, then add rest of the EOs/FOs in the blend.

Store in an amber glass bottle, in a cool dark place, out of direct sunlight until ready to use.

USE RATE: 1-2%; normally do not exceed 5%.
Use 5% for hot and cold feeling, i.e., "Icy Hot" sore muscle rub.
Use them in a foot cream at 2%. Crush up and add to hot oil.
Use 1-2 crystals for a small 8 oz batch of lotion.


----------



## Obsidian

I use 6% in cp and just add them to the warmed oil, they dissolve easily.


----------



## Misschief

Obsidian said:


> I use 6% in cp and just add them to the warmed oil, they dissolve easily.



Do you blend it with anything else, Obsidian?


----------



## Obsidian

Misschief said:


> Do you blend it with anything else, Obsidian?



Nope, just weight it out and add to oils. Finish up the batch like normal after its fully dissolved. I found a blend of peppermint and balsma FO is really nice with menthol.


----------



## Lin19687

I thought it shouldn't be used more then 1 or 1.5% in soap ?


----------



## shunt2011

I’ve used 4% with no issue.  Might have to try 6 [emoji3]


----------



## Obsidian

I started out using it at 3% and it just wasn't strong enough, even at 6% it doesn't give me the tingly sensation I really want. I don't know what the max safe amount is but I need to find out and try again, I like the mintiness in the heat of summer.


----------



## Lin19687

This is IMHO...
I suppose if it is just for Your own personal stash you can use what ever you want.  But I would never sell anything that is over 1% from what I am reading.  I read on here someone that got their bum burned, not a good thing ( https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/hubby-wants-menthol-soap.55372/ ) And everywhere else says 1% 2 tops.
If someone wants a tingly feeling, I would tell them to use Ben Gay or IcyHot.  Soap is for cleaning not an icy hot feeling.  If they get that tingly feeling on the face or Nether World parts and you could be looking at a lawsuit. 
Some people just do stupid things and that is fine for them but not with my products.


----------



## madison

Please excuse my ignorance, may I ask why you add menthol crystals to your soap? Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna

Menthol is the chemical that puts the sensation into peppermint that can feel tingly cold or spicy hot depending on circumstances. If you want more of this sensation than peppermint alone can give you, you want to use menthol. It is an irritant to delicate skin - one's nether regions and face can become irritated or have a burning feeling.


----------



## madison

DeeAnna said:


> Menthol is the chemical that puts the sensation into peppermint that can feel tingly cold or spicy hot depending on circumstances. If you want more of this sensation than peppermint alone can give you, you want to use menthol. It is an irritant to delicate skin - one's nether regions and face can become irritated or have a burning feeling.


Thank you DeeAnna, Does it give more sensation than pure caffeine?


----------



## Obsidian

Lin19687 said:


> This is IMHO...
> I suppose if it is just for Your own personal stash you can use what ever you want.  But I would never sell anything that is over 1% from what I am reading.  I read on here someone that got their bum burned, not a good thing ( https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/hubby-wants-menthol-soap.55372/ ) And everywhere else says 1% 2 tops.
> If someone wants a tingly feeling, I would tell them to use Ben Gay or IcyHot.  Soap is for cleaning not an icy hot feeling.  If they get that tingly feeling on the face or Nether World parts and you could be looking at a lawsuit.
> Some people just do stupid things and that is fine for them but not with my products.



6% doesn't give a feeling anywhere near icy hot, its barely noticable to me and I use it on my face and nether regions.
Maybe I need to try menthol from a different source, I can't imagine 1% to be enough to smell, let alone feel.
The only minty soap I've used that was strong enough is dr.bronners peppermint and it was a bit much, burned my eyes but was perfect for the body


----------



## DeeAnna

madison said:


> Thank you DeeAnna, Does it give more sensation than pure caffeine?



I have no clue. I make soap and I drink coffee, but I don't have any experience with pure caffeine.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

madison said:


> Does it give more sensation than pure caffeine?


Madison, you piqued my curiosity... have you used pure caffeine in a product? What is the "sensation" like?


----------



## Lin19687

I have used Coffee scrubs that were suppose to, well not sure what but I got no caffeine increase if that is what you are talking about.

@Obsidian If you didn't smell much at 1% I do wonder where your source comes from.  I think Vick's rub only uses 3%. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vicks_VapoRub  looks like 2.6%
Like I said, fine for your self (anyone that makes it for themselves) but "I" wouldn't sell it.


----------



## Obsidian

I got mine at a local soap supply store. They are strong smelling in the bag and while melting.
I don't think vicks is that strong. It never feels minty on the skin and the only time I can really smell it is if I put it right under my nose. 
Maybe I just have rhino hide when it comes to menthol but I've given away a few of my mint bars and gotten no complaints. I always warn people they could be zingy on delicate areas. I don't sell do thats not a issue for me.


----------



## Beverle Sweitzer

I only got some menthol to make shower steamers.  Menthol soap doesn't appeal to me.  Interesting and informative thread, though


----------



## madison

Zany_in_CO said:


> Madison, you piqued my curiosity... have you used pure caffeine in a product? What is the "sensation" like?


1% was enough for me, I didn't fall in love with it though, there are people who love it. The feeling mostly lifting up or wakening you up in the morning.  Do you have a ready bar of soap made with menthol for me to buy? I like to try it if possible.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

madison said:


> Do you have a ready bar of soap made with menthol for me to buy? I like to try it if possible.


I'm sorry Madison, I don't have a bar of soap made with menthol. I use the crystals to make blends that I use in various products -- here's one that I got off the internet some time ago:



> COOLING FOOT GEL/MUSCLE RUB GEL
> 
> 10 oz.   Aloe Vera Gel Clear
> 0.2 oz. Glycerin
> 1 Drop Colorant (Optional)
> 0.5 oz. Menthol Crystals
> 1 ml   Peppermint EO
> 1 ml Tea Tree EO
> 1.5 ml   Eucalyptus Globulus EO
> 
> Mix together the Aloe Gel, Glycerin, and Colorant in a Pyrex and SLOWLY
> heat with a double boiler.
> 
> Warm Menthol Crystals with EOs to melt crystals.  (Mask recommended.)
> Using a thermometer, drop menthol crystals into EOs and warm to 21°C
> (70°F). You’ll know when you’re there because you’ll get the first waft of
> menthol, so take off heat, give a stir to make sure the crystals are fully
> melted.   Add EO blend to Gel. Mix thoroughly and bottle.
> 
> Label - Aside from your INCI names, you can add customer directions as
> follows: Apply small amount to feet after bath/shower or whenever you
> prefer. Sit down and massage into feet well so that they are moist but Not
> Slippery. If rash occurs, discontinue use. Keep out of reach of pets & children.
> Keep away from eyes and mucous membranes. For external use only.


----------



## amd

I giggled through this whole thread - not because of the comments made, but because I literally just finished tweaking my Big Chiller recipe that I made two years ago. People still ask me when I'm going to make more and if I could make it more "zingy". I increased the menthol from 1% to 1.4% in combination with Eucalyptus and Rosemary EO's. I'm not going above that though as a few of the people who have asked for it used it when their kids had colds (note: my soap does not cure colds and is not intended to treat the common cold, this is just how a few of my customers chose to use their soap). I'm curious to see if that small increase makes a difference or not. I should also note that my percentage is of the total recipe, not a percentage of oils. Others may be referring to usage rates based only on percentage of oils - so to put my usage into that perspective it is about 2.4% (if I did the maths right... it's late, I'm dead tired, and math is not always my strong suit)


----------



## Richard Perrine

Hi all! New to soap making and having a blast! I use 3% menthol and my children, brother and I love the cooling, tingling sensation you get from it. I also melt it, after breaking the crystals down to the smallest possible size, in my hot oils w/o problems. I do get some ashy-looking precipitation after cooling, but that is a minor issue and easily 'polished' away. Menthol is naturally derived from mint, so if you add mint or peppermint to your soap, you are adding menthol. I like to create my own 'mentholated' soaps and not always mint/peppermint or eucalyptus, etc.


----------



## TeresaT

I have some menthol I bought to make shower steamers with, never thought to put it in soap. However, since Ben Alternative Livestyle is my go-to “perfume” I did throw some of the crystals in a pot of water on the stovetop.  It didn’t take them long to melt and my whole house smelled like a Ben Alternative Lifestyle factory.  My sinuses haven’t been that clear since I left Philadelphia in 1992.  I really need to break out the crystals and funk up the house again!!


----------



## Obsidian

Love it in soap. I make a peppermint and pine mentholated soap for DH, the bathroom smells great after he gets out of the shower. Like a frosty alpine forest. Its one of my must have soaps.


----------



## beckster51

Obsidian said:


> Love it in soap. I make a peppermint and pine mentholated soap for DH, the bathroom smells great after he gets out of the shower. Like a frosty alpine forest. Its one of my must have soaps.



Oh, Obsidian, will you share how you make this soap?  My husband has lung disease and sinus problems, and I think this might be really enjoyable for him.   It's terrible to be short of breath _and_ be unable to breathe through your nose!


----------



## Obsidian

beckster51 said:


> Oh, Obsidian, will you share how you make this soap?  My husband has lung disease and sinus problems, and I think this might be really enjoyable for him.   It's terrible to be short of breath _and_ be unable to breathe through your nose!



 Sure, its nothing more than menthol and a nice FO blend. You might try shower steamers too, they could be beneficial for your hubby.

Start with your favorite soap recipe, add to that your prefered amount of menthol crystals. I like using a lot, 5%-6% but you might want to start with less, say 3%. Add the crystals to your warmed oils, I think it should be around 110 F to properly melt the menthol. 
Make sure all the crystals are fully dissolved, there will be fumes so make sure to have good ventilation. Finish the soap as usual. I scent with a 50/50 mix of peppermint FO and balsam pine FO, both from natures garden. For your purpose you might want to use EO but you'll probably need to adjust the ratios, I think pine EO will be really strong.


----------



## beckster51

Thanks so much for this.  With fall coming on soon, this will be perfect for my next batch.  I anticipate that he will love it.  He loves my soap, and this will be an improvement for him, I am sure.


----------



## TeresaT

beckster51 said:


> Oh, Obsidian, will you share how you make this soap?  My husband has lung disease and sinus problems, and I think this might be really enjoyable for him.   It's terrible to be short of breath _and_ be *unable to breathe through your nose!*



SERIOUSLY!!   I left Philadelphia in 1992.  I had hay fever every October for about 2 weeks.  I've had "hay fever" since October 1992.  My nose is just a decoration on my face!!  Multiple allergy tests later and the doctors could only come up with "non-allergic rhinitis" or "vasomotor rhinitis." On the positive side, I am very allergic to red cedar, MAJOR hives, itching, and grab-the-ice-pack-do-we-need-the-epipen-call-an-ambulance type reaction.  I don't think that nurse will EVER leave a patient alone in a room while testing for allergies again. (Injection of Benadryl cured what ailed me.)  It was fun watching the crap hit the fan that day.  It was not fun walking around with a hive the size of a basketball on my arm for a week.  That allergist didn't do the back scratches.  He injected minute quantities of the allergen under your skin on the insides of your arms and checked the reactions.  They checked the initial reactions, after three minutes, after five minutes and after 10 minutes.  My initial reaction was fine.  By three minutes I was screaming, "UH, hello?  Can somebody help me!!"  She had gone to get me a can of soda.  I think she took a lot longer than "three minutes."  

ANYWAY.  I would suggest you make sure with his doctor before you try the menthol to ensure it's not going to irritate his lungs.  Also, if the doctor says OK, maybe try the pan of water with the menthol crystals?  The nice thing about that is it releases the smell into the house and the benefits last longer than "just" a shower.  So, he's not confined to one room.  Also, I am able to re-use the crystals several times before they run out of power.   Then again, if no one else in the house wants to smell the menthol, I can understand why you'd not want to do the hot water thing.  But, putting some crushed crystals into a heat-save bowl and pouring boiling water on top of them would give the same effect in a smaller area.


----------



## beckster51

TeresaT said:


> SERIOUSLY!!   I left Philadelphia in 1992.  I had hay fever every October for about 2 weeks.  I've had "hay fever" since October 1992.  My nose is just a decoration on my face!!  Multiple allergy tests later and the doctors could only come up with "non-allergic rhinitis" or "vasomotor rhinitis." On the positive side, I am very allergic to red cedar, MAJOR hives, itching, and grab-the-ice-pack-do-we-need-the-epipen-call-an-ambulance type reaction.  I don't think that nurse will EVER leave a patient alone in a room while testing for allergies again. (Injection of Benadryl cured what ailed me.)  It was fun watching the crap hit the fan that day.  It was not fun walking around with a hive the size of a basketball on my arm for a week.  That allergist didn't do the back scratches.  He injected minute quantities of the allergen under your skin on the insides of your arms and checked the reactions.  They checked the initial reactions, after three minutes, after five minutes and after 10 minutes.  My initial reaction was fine.  By three minutes I was screaming, "UH, hello?  Can somebody help me!!"  She had gone to get me a can of soda.  I think she took a lot longer than "three minutes."
> 
> ANYWAY.  I would suggest you make sure with his doctor before you try the menthol to ensure it's not going to irritate his lungs.  Also, if the doctor says OK, maybe try the pan of water with the menthol crystals?  The nice thing about that is it releases the smell into the house and the benefits last longer than "just" a shower.  So, he's not confined to one room.  Also, I am able to re-use the crystals several times before they run out of power.   Then again, if no one else in the house wants to smell the menthol, I can understand why you'd not want to do the hot water thing.  But, putting some crushed crystals into a heat-save bowl and pouring boiling water on top of them would give the same effect in a smaller area.




Thanks, Teresa, I have been thinking about this off and on all day.  I thought about how I could do a test run with the menthol crystals, and you have given me the answer.  I will try that first.  I have lots of allergic reactions as well, so I know exactly what you are talking about.  I had a TB skin test once that nearly rotted my forearm off.  They had to inject the site with lots of steroids for it to be tolerable until it healed.  And I am horribly allergic to wasps, yellow jackets and bees.  I have several epi pens around. Thanks again for this suggestion!


----------



## LadyV

Everyone thank you for sharing your thoughts. This thread was very educational.


----------



## cmzaha

I will add that I also use menthol at 6% with peppermint and it is not strong, in fact it actually faded to nothing around 7 months. Minty soaps are not a good seller for me.


----------



## Richard Perrine

cmzaha said:


> I will add that I also use menthol at 6% with peppermint and it is not strong, in fact it actually faded to nothing around 7 months. Minty soaps are not a good seller for me.


Yeah. I noticed the fading as well. My first menthol soaps were not bad as I used them within a month after making them, so still had that cool, tingly feeling. If you use them within a certain period of time...whoop whoop! :-D


----------

